# Club Select weeks



## smoeller21 (May 22, 2015)

Has anyone booked any Club Select weeks? I spoke with DRI before I made any reservations using Club Select about guest names. I was told directly by DRI that I can add additional guest names to reservations at the time of booking but not after the reservation was booked. I also asked DRI directly if the guest can check in without me and they said they could as long as the guest name was added at the time of booking. Now, DRI is telling me that the guest cannot check in without me being there and I have already made 4 reservations using Club Select with guest names!!! Has anyone had this problem or can give me any insight? Thank you!


----------



## youppi (May 22, 2015)

Never booked but from the Member benefits document for each loyalty level:

Guest Certificates*** (1) Complimentary / $35 (3) Complimentary / $35 (5) Complimentary / $35 (5) Complimentary / $35

*** Not available for Sampler, Exchange, *THE Club Select*, Member Escorted Adventures, Member Escorted Journeys, or Diamond Luxury Selection® or Diamond Instant Getaways.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 22, 2015)

The same question was asked at the DRI forum and the response from the DRI moderator is Club Select reservations made using Club points can only be used by members - no guest certificates.  Nonmembers can access the Club only at the general public rental rates.


----------



## friedshrimp (Oct 4, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The same question was asked at the DRI forum and the response from the DRI moderator is Club Select reservations made using Club points can only be used by members - no guest certificates.  Nonmembers can access the Club only at the general public rental rates.



Interesting. My understanding is that reservation in Club Select made using points can be given to a guest (just like a regular DRI reservation) but a reservation made by paying for it (subletting) was unauthorized.


----------

